# 4630 vs 4640



## socohay (Jul 21, 2015)

Wondering if anyone has any experience with the two. Currently running a 4630, no problems at all other than a little leaky on the remotes. Problem is the smaller (1.375) 1000 pto shaft. Have the opportunity to possibly trade close to straight across for a 4640 with the 1.75 1000 pto shaft. Still need to get a close look at 4640 to see if any gremlins lurking around. . .


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

They make adapters to go to the larger shaft. The biggest difference is the 30 has a 404 ci engine and the 40 is a 466. Any time you can trade close to even for newer nicer and less hours is a good trade


----------



## socohay (Jul 21, 2015)

Am a little reluctant to use an adaptor like that with a larger square baler without knowledge of someone having used one trouble free. Any success stories having used one? Will be getting an older well taken care of 3x3 case.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

We used 1000 pto shaft adapter regularly on our old JD 6030: primarily on a Rotogrind tub grinder and Badger manure slurry pump. Never had any issues.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Adapters aren't ideal but they work. Be sure to get one that clamps very firmly to the tractor stub.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

We ran an adaptor to run a 3x3 off a 4640. Did not work well. I wouldn't recommend it. We finally switched out pto shafts to accept the larger pto of the 4640


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We changed the PTO end on our 20' foot rotary mower to fit our tractor PTO. Can you change the PTO tractor end on the baler?


----------



## socohay (Jul 21, 2015)

Waiting to see if one is available. Would much rather get the right size to fit from the baler side. Thank you all.


----------



## socohay (Jul 21, 2015)

4640 was not going to be the better option. Wondering if anyone has ever used an AC 7045 running a 3x3?


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Someone here may know but if you want AC advice go to allischalmers.com. They have more AC knowledge then you can shake a stick at. Great bunch of folks to


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I think anybody going from a green tractor to an orange tractor is making a big mistake.

Rodney


----------



## socohay (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh, the green one (4630) will still be around. Potentially too good of a deal on the orange one to walk away from, especially if it will fit with the baler better than the green ones duals! And i will check out the allicchalmers page. Thank you!


----------

